# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  magia para ligar

## chikilint

Hola buenas, nose muy bien si este el el sitio para este tema pero si no lo es ya lo movereis.

bueno, pues tenia la intriga de que opina realmente la gente con respecto a la magia para ligar, por lo general cuando veo algun mago en la TV todos dicen q no la usan la usan para esto, pero yo creo que en el fondo algo ayuda.Vosotros que opinais?

----------


## swaze

yo  creo que desde que hago magia ligo menos..... :roll:

----------


## Enrique J. Ferrojas

Hay un tema bastante extenso sobre esto:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ht=magia+ligar

Saludos
EnriqueJ

----------


## chikilint

OH, thanks, no lo habia visto

----------


## Scorpio37

si usas la magia para ligar es que no te gusta la magia...hay que separar entre las dos cosas...y la verdad es que hacer buena magia es mucho mas dificil que ligar...ligar no es dificil en absoluto...pero en eso como en la magia la actitud importa mucho....

----------


## pableton

> si usas la magia para ligar es que no te gusta la magia...hay que separar entre las dos cosas...y la verdad es que hacer buena magia es mucho mas dificil que ligar...ligar no es dificil en absoluto...pero en eso como en la magia la actitud importa mucho....


 :Confused:  :Confused: 

Si eres fotógrafo y lo usas para ligar es que no te fusta la fotografía? :117:  Si usas tus dibujos para ligar es que no te gusta dibujar?

cada cual usa sus habilidades para ligar como le convengan. La magia puede servir, claro.

----------


## Ravenous

Y si respondes a temas que tienen TRES AÑOS, así gratuítamente y "pa ná", es que no te gusta leer.

----------


## pableton

IS TRU! Al igual que Scorpio, yo NO había visto la fecha... Pero hay temas que nunca mueren, Ravenous

----------


## Iban

No despiertes al Leviatán...

No me preguntes si me refiero al tema, o a Ravenous.

----------


## ignoto

> No despiertes al Leviatán...
> 
> No me preguntes si me refiero al tema, o a Ravenous.


...que igual tiene gases y la liamos.  :9898:

----------


## Sr.Mago

jojojo... bueno seria cosa de que los cerraran, como dice Pableton la fecha de emisión de los mensajes normalmente pasan desapercibidas... o acaso NO LES GUSTA MODERAR  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Sr. Mago,

Como puede que tu mensaje no sea una broma, te voy a despejar un par de dudas sobre tu propuesta:

1.- Podríamos cerrar los hilos antiguos, considerando de esa manera que han caducado. Pero, ¿y si alguien quiere, tiempo después, añadir información que realmente resulte interesante, qué tiene que hacer, abrir un hilo nuevo y dispersar la información? ¿O solicitar a un moderador que se reabra ese hilo en concreto, esperar dos días a que su petición sea atendida, y así poder contestar? ¿Cuál sería el plazo de tiempo adecuado para considerar que un hilo ha caducado? ¿Deberíamos tener diferentes plazos según el tema del hilo? Y, ¿te has fijado la cantidad de hilos que componen este foro? Casi 24.500. ¿Te haces una idea del trabajo ingente que supone gestionar la caducidad de todos esos hilos, a medida que se van quedando viejos, así como andar pendientes de reaperturas, recierres, vigilar si se ha reabierto para decir una tontería...?

2.- Y todo eso para evitarle al usuario que haga el insignificante esfuerzo de mirar la fecha del último post escrito (y decidir si merece la pena reflotarlo para lo que va a decir). En esto sucede como con la ortografía: es cierto que podemos ir detrás de vosotros, cada vez que escribís algo, corrigiendo vuestras faltas de ortografía, y vosotros dedicaros a postear como indios arapahoes. Total, ya está mamá-moderador para arreglar nuestras pifias. Pero ni nosotros somos niñeros, ni vosotros sois niños. Así que racionalicemos los esfuerzos, y seamos mínimamente responsables de nuestras acciones.

Como si no tuviésemos ya suficiente trabajo...

----------


## Iban

Intentamos hacer limpieza de esos hilos y los "volatilizamos". Pero una cosa es que limpiemos en secreto, y otra cosa es que deleguéis en nosotros la responsabilidad de cerrar todo con candado para así no tener que fijarse si un hilo es de la época de Atapuerca.

No, Ming; nos matamos a trabajar, lo menos que podemos pediros es que pongáis algo de vuestra parte...

----------


## ignoto

Además hay que tener en cuenta que los gases del leviatán pueden salir con "regalo".

----------


## Iban

> Además hay que tener en cuenta que los gases del leviatán pueden salir con "regalo".


Muy cierto: siempre está el típico usuario veterano, que no sabes si te está apoyando, o si te está torpedeando.

 :O21: 

Firmado: el arquero.

----------


## Osk

No creo que haya que cerrar los hilos, en ningún foro de los que visito  (y no todos son de magia) se borran los hilos antiguos.

Y sobre lo de ligar a mi la magia más que ayudarme a ligar va a conseguir que mi chiquilla me mande a freír espárragos.

----------


## ignoto

> Muy cierto: siempre está el típico usuario veterano, que no sabes si te está apoyando, o si te está torpedeando.
> 
> 
> 
> Firmado: el arquero.



¡Vuelvo a ser malvado y aterrador!  :001 302:

----------


## pableton

LIGAR con la magia no sé, pero SPAMEAR...

----------


## Sr.Mago

Aclaro que lo que dije fue una broma, era un juego de palabras siguiendo la ultima frase de Ravenous... 

 Comprendo perfectamente la postura Iban, no hay drama...

 *******

 yo debo decir (y... ¿me avergüenzo?) de que si use la magia para ligar una vez, con el juego de la apuesta, no voy a decir lo que le aposte a una chica si adivinaba su carta que ahqui hay menores, pero en fin... No se debe apostar con los magos...

----------


## Ravenous



----------


## Scorpio37

> Y si respondes a temas que tienen TRES AÑOS, así gratuítamente y "pa ná", es que no te gusta leer.


no me di cuenta que el tema tenía tres años, pero no respondo gratuitamente ya que mi opinion tiene valor como la de los demás...creo que como moderador deberias saberlo...

----------


## Iban

Se acabó, cierro el hilo.

----------

